# Stihl Weedeater



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Stihl FS85 weedeater.It runs great,however after running for 10-20 mins.it wont't restart.As long as it is running it works fine,when I shut it off to refuel.It wont restart until it cools off after 10 mins or so.I purchased this new and have always used Stihl Hi performance oil mixed per directions with fresh gas.The air filter is clean.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

After you have run it and cannot get it to restart, it would be a good idea to check for ignition spark. It may be possible that you are loosing spark after the coil gets hot.


----------

